
How Are Websites Affected by UK Government Internet Safety Regulations? - pakostina
https://imagga.com/blog/image-recognition-explained-content-moderation/
======
shahedshah
I like how Ofcom will use AI to drive content moderation, given how there has
been news regarding the mental health of workers doing this. Since there is
still a human aspect, my hope is that effort is still put in to ensure human
moderators are looked after.

~~~
pakostina
AI-based content moderation should considerably relieve the amount of harmful
content human moderators need to scan. Their job is indeed very traumatic and
the issue needs to be addressed.

